# lizard peekaboo?



## classicgirll

Hi! I've recently become quite taken with the fendi peekaboo (just bought a gorgeous suede one) and now I want one more

I was thinking of getting one in lizard - I did some searching and while there were a few posts about the python, it seems like the lizard is completely undiscussed. Is there a reason for that? Why is it so unpopular? I know it's a few hundred $ more but I don't think that would turn people completely off

Also, is there anything I should know before purchasing? Does anyone have a hidden fendi lizard peekaboo somewhere and wants to share? Any thoughts in general about the lizard one? 

Here's a pic just to show the look I want -
Not fully certain on color yet ! Thanks so much


----------



## averagejoe

classicgirll said:


> Hi! I've recently become quite taken with the fendi peekaboo (just bought a gorgeous suede one) and now I want one more
> 
> I was thinking of getting one in lizard - I did some searching and while there were a few posts about the python, it seems like the lizard is completely undiscussed. Is there a reason for that? Why is it so unpopular? I know it's a few hundred $ more but I don't think that would turn people completely off
> 
> Also, is there anything I should know before purchasing? Does anyone have a hidden fendi lizard peekaboo somewhere and wants to share? Any thoughts in general about the lizard one?
> 
> Here's a pic just to show the look I want -
> Not fully certain on color yet ! Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 4918407


This is gorgeous, especially with the ombre effect! I prefer lizard over most leathers, because it is remarkably durable. It usually costs thousands more in Canada if it is lizard, to my knowledge, which makes it quite pricey, unless you're getting it preowned where exotics usually resell for much less than their retail price.


----------



## Christofle

classicgirll said:


> Hi! I've recently become quite taken with the fendi peekaboo (just bought a gorgeous suede one) and now I want one more
> 
> I was thinking of getting one in lizard - I did some searching and while there were a few posts about the python, it seems like the lizard is completely undiscussed. Is there a reason for that? Why is it so unpopular? I know it's a few hundred $ more but I don't think that would turn people completely off
> 
> Also, is there anything I should know before purchasing? Does anyone have a hidden fendi lizard peekaboo somewhere and wants to share? Any thoughts in general about the lizard one?
> 
> Here's a pic just to show the look I want -
> Not fully certain on color yet ! Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 4918407



One thing to note about lizard is that you need to properly maintain the skin over time as it is very prone to drying out. The skin itself is quite thin and flexible so the benefit is that they don’t tend to get creases like some other exotics. Moreover the scale pattern tends to be very uniform!

One of the main things to avoid is any type of liquid falling on the skin as it can cause permanent damages to the skin.

As @averagejoe mentioned, lizard is usually thousands more at retail than python or a regular calf leather.

However, considering you love your suede version, you should be fine with a lizard bag since both types require a bit of careful consideration.

The bag pictured above is stunning!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Never heard of suede or lizard or python for the peekaboo. I wish the SA in Fendi would have shown them to me
 The one you show is stunning! 
Can we see a picture of your suede one?


----------



## topglamchic

This is truly beautiful.


----------



## classicgirll

A bottle of Red said:


> Never heard of suede or lizard or python for the peekaboo. I wish the SA in Fendi would have shown them to me
> The one you show is stunning!
> Can we see a picture of your suede one?


Here you go!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Oooh the suede is so lovely!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

classicgirll said:


> Hi! I've recently become quite taken with the fendi peekaboo (just bought a gorgeous suede one) and now I want one more
> 
> I was thinking of getting one in lizard - I did some searching and while there were a few posts about the python, it seems like the lizard is completely undiscussed. Is there a reason for that? Why is it so unpopular? I know it's a few hundred $ more but I don't think that would turn people completely off
> 
> Also, is there anything I should know before purchasing? Does anyone have a hidden fendi lizard peekaboo somewhere and wants to share? Any thoughts in general about the lizard one?
> 
> Here's a pic just to show the look I want -
> Not fully certain on color yet ! Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 4918407


I find Fendi's exotics absolutely beautiful but out of my price range.  It leans too far into Hermes and Chanel's pricing and then you are competing for those bags as well.  I love the red your showing and think it would be a breathtaking purchase.  As others have already said it can be a bit more maintenance but to be honest if I were going to buy an exotic it would be from Fendi.


----------



## classicgirll

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I find Fendi's exotics absolutely beautiful but out of my price range.  It leans too far into Hermes and Chanel's pricing and then you are competing for those bags as well.  I love the red your showing and think it would be a breathtaking purchase.  As others have already said it can be a bit more maintenance but to be honest if I were going to buy an exotic it would be from Fendi.



Thank you for your response! It is true the fendi lizard is close to chanel prices, but for an exotic, I thought it was reasonable. A dream of mine is a hermes kelly or birkin 25 in lizard, but those are QUITE a bit more, so I'm hoping this will satisfy me... especially since the shape is very kelly-like. I'm happy with my leather handbag collection so far, so I think this would be an interesting addition. We'll see though!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

this is a photo where I fell in love with the Peekaboo exotic.  It just looks so fabulous to me.


----------



## Malevolence

WOW this color and leather is gorgeous!!! I love the color especially. I think it's super unique and special!


----------



## Orangefanatic

I saw this lizard peekaboo today and in LOVE 
Just wondering how this will
Age...


----------



## Christofle

Orangefanatic said:


> I saw this lizard peekaboo today and in LOVE
> Just wondering how this will
> Age...


It’ll age well with careful care. The main issue is drying out so they need conditioning more often than other leathers. (Lizard / reptile specific conditioner)


----------



## classicgirll

Orangefanatic said:


> I saw this lizard peekaboo today and in LOVE
> Just wondering how this will
> Age...


did you notice they just increased the price to 7200 from 6900? SO SAD


----------



## Orangefanatic

classicgirll said:


> did you notice they just increased the price to 7200 from 6900? SO SAD


Not in Australia yet.


----------



## LilMissCutie

So beautiful! Didn’t know it came in Lizard.


----------



## classicgirll

Orangefanatic said:


> Not in Australia yet.


very lucky! then perhaps just a heads up


----------



## labellavita27

Hi, I saw the lizard bag and feel in love w it. I am wondering if any of you know if there are any guidelines for transporting a lizard bag from EU to US?


----------



## duggi84

I saw a lizard Peekaboo in the store and was quite saddened by the quality..even new, the lizard skin was stretch around certain areas that was making the scales pop, and at that price I would stay away.  Cute, but I don't think Fendi does a great job at exotic skins IMHO.


----------



## Brigitte031

I’ve been shown 2 bags - a Petite Iseeu bag and a Mini in lizard  - anyone here have updates as to lizard wear and tear over time from a Fendi bag they have purchased in this material? The Petite Iseeu seemed more glossy and the Mini seemed more matte overall.


----------

